# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) برنامج جديد الماركت افضل برنامج للشات والدردشه الكتابية للاندرويد chat ro3h..

## انفاس البقاء

دردشة روعة عبر الاندرويد دردشة كتآبية يوجد بها كثيرآ من المستخدمي العرب  التوافق :   مع جميع المتصفحات وجميع الهواتف كما تتوافق مع هواتف النوكيا القديمه  مثل  : N70 + N80 + N95 .. وغيرها وتتوافق بشكل اجمل مع اجهزه البلاك بيري   والآيفون والجلكسي تاب وبقيه الهواتف والاجهزه  صورة عرض خاصه بالزوار : يمكن للزوار رفع صور عرض خآصة بهم وتكون الصورة بجانب النك 
( هذه الميزه تشبة دردشة الدي جي شات المعروفه )      لون خاص للادارة: الإداره لها لون وردي
والمشرفين والمراقبين لون آحمر
كما يمكن اختيار لون افتراضي للزوار  أيقونات ولون للخط : يمكن للزوار اختيار ايقونات ( فيسات ) آجمل الفيسات المعروفة والجميلة   تثبيت النك : توجد ميزه وهي تثبيت النك للزوار بباسورد خاص بهم
لكي لا يستطيع احد ان يدخل في النك تبعهم
فسيكون لهم باسورد خاص في الدخول  زخرف نكك :    
الان يمكنك زخرفة اسمك بخطوتين الخطوة الاولى . اختيار احرف انجليزية او عربية ومن  ثم زخرفة النك بعدة اشكال من صفحة زخرف نكك   رفع الصور  
الان يمكنك رفع الصورة الذي تريدها وبأي صيغة لوضعها داخل الشات .. ولك الحرية في  اختيار الصورة الذي تريد لا للأحتكار    المستخدمين المتصلين : 
الان يمكنك عرض المستخدمين المتصلين بالشات ومعرفة كم عدد المتواجدين ومن الذي  يكتبون الان ومن الذي يستعرضون فقط ..   لوحة الشرف لـ المراقب والزائر المميز : 
هذه خاصية جديدة في الدردشات الكتابية تم اضافتها لتشجيع الاعضاء والمراقبين على  التنافس ..  الاختصارات :  الان يمكنك كتابة مثلا س1 وسيطلع السلام عليكم . اختصارات جميع  الكلمات .. للتسهيل على الاعضاء وهذه الميزة شبيهه بالديجي شات  صورة من خإرج الشإت   صورة من دآخل الشات :    رإبط  الماركت للتحميل عبر الاندرويد  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وهذا وصلى الله على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم

----------


## الورد العراقي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## الورد العراقي

تسلم يا اخي

----------


## راشد

سلام ردة وكيف الحال

----------


## راشد

سلام ياهلالهوى

----------


## راشد

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## راشد

تشكررررررررررررات

----------


## راشد

تميزززززززززززززز

----------


## راشد

ابدأااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## راشد

تميزززززززززززززز

----------


## راشد

ججمييييييييييييييييل

----------


## علاء الكبيسي

مشكور اخي  والف الصلات على الحبيب محمد

----------

